# cant u turn off that light



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hows a kitten ment to get any sleep it you leave the lights on 










I'm not sure about tis outside ting i might get dirt on my coat 










Y cant i have it your not eatting it 










And our professional pics (dont tink ive put them on here yet 
Hocus










Wiccan










Lil ones


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

There all gorgeous pic's i want my 2 dogs done professionally but they are still 2 bouncy for that type of thing


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

fantastic pics


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Great pics Wiccan, do you live in a pub? Just the picnic benches making me wonder that, lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx every1 We use to live in a pub and took some benches wen we left !!!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

wiccan said:


> thanx every1 We use to live in a pub and took some benches wen we left !!!!!


Pmsl, hope you took some beer as well,


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

nope we had a massive drink the pub dry party with all the lcoals so there was nothin left to take lol


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Awww so cute!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hehe i like how the cat is looking in the second picture  
nice looking cats..the picture of the cat in the basket is superb


----------



## MeezerMum (Dec 3, 2008)

Great piccies... I love the first one!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

them pictures are very good,,,,,,,,,,,,....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*what great pictures *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great pictures - love the captions too lol.
Professional ones are excellent especailly cats in the basket. I have a friend who does professional pics. have to see if she can do some of mine.


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely cats and good photos.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx glad u like dem there quite old pics now will hav t take some more as hocus is alot bigger now


----------



## sabell (Dec 8, 2008)

there are some really cute animals on this forum


----------

